# Place your bets!



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Sooo...

The latest 40k Starter Kit is flying off the shelves and GW's thoughts must be now turing to the next Fantasy set (if they have not in fact already started work on it).

'Tis an exciting prospect to consider, given the quality of the last few sets.

What though, will be in it?

As a general thing, the following holds true:

It will almost certainly be Order Vs Disorder. There haven't been two armies from the same side since 5th ed's Brets Vs Lizardmen.

Is very likely to be Elite(ish) Vs Hoard(ish).

It will most likely NOT feature any army that already has an 8th ed book, nor any of the armies which get a book in 2013. GW generally (there are exceptions) likes to update the armies in the kit very close to the kit itself - most often one just before and one just after the new edition.


Those points actually give us quite a lot to work with.

So far in 8th we've seen Greenskins, Tomb Kings, Ogres, Vamps and Empire. To these we may confidently add Warriors of Chaos, Daemons and High Elves as also being 'too early' to be likely features of a 2014 Starter Kit. (We may also disregard both High Elves and Skaven for other, more obvious reasons).

That leaves the following contenders:

Order:
Bretonnia
Dwarves
Lizardmen
Wood Elves

Disorder:
Beastmen
Dark elves


Going out on a limb here, I'd say Dwarves are unlikely, purely because they got the job in seventh.

Any of the remaining Forces of Order could appear, in fact, all of them have appeared in previous starter kits _except_ for the Wood Elves.

Whilst it's not unknown for an army to feature in two starter kits (HE and Greenskins have both got two to their names) I'm going to have to call this one for the Woodies.


For the Forces of Disorder, Beastmen are the stand-out choice. $0k's Marine Vs Marine kit notwithstanding, having two similar armies like Wood Elves and Dark Elves in the kit seems like a bad idea.

Beastmen tick all the boxes, though. They can be hoardish compared to the Woody's Elitishness, they have a very differnet playstyle (CC compared to shooting).

I think the Beastmen's aesthetic is also a good choice. I can see the Wood elves performing poorly in the all-important 'Little Timmy' demographic. They are a bit girly looking, but the Beastmen will definately appeal to Timmy with their gnarly, macho vibe...


So, _Battle for Loren_, anyone?

What d'you think? And what would you _like_ to see in the kit, or done with the kit? (Ideally for more reason than you collect army X and want some cheap minis).


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Dwarves vs Dark Elves? I'm sure they'll come up with some fluff to make it plausible.

However I don't think we'll be seeing a new starter set for fantasy for a while considering 8th ed rules seem to be fairly stable so there's no need for a quick turn around. Plus with the hobbit included in the mix the release schedule will be rather packed already over the next couple of years so we might see a 6 year gap between editions like with 6th (when LotR was released)

If there is a long gap between editions then I think we could even see a current 8th ed army get another revamp - maybe Tomb Kings considering the book is the least competitive.


----------



## sam17719 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi dude,
Yeah I also agree it would be pretty exciting to have a new Warhammer Fantasy starter set. I would hope that they put it together with armies that havent been re-done yet. I think that we could see Bretonnia cause they are a cool army, on horses with heaps of armour, etc, meaning they would appeal to people who want to start the hobby. If they were to do Bretonia both Beastmen and Dark Elves would fit for evil side. But whatever the turn out it will be awesome judging off the latest 40k starter set


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Edit: Somehow double posted an hour apart thanks to firefox being weird


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

personally i think your reasoning is a little off, an army having received a army book in the previous edition is no basis to exclude it from a starter set, as long as the models included in the starter set are available in the army book all is good, the primary concern when putting together a starter set would be what can they get away with in terms of snap fit models, so what can look amazing but only needs a small number of parts?
I would say the most likely are the Brets as they need the most attension and a boost that a starter set can give, and given that they are the good guys i would say either chaos or undead, but i think they will shock us and throw out deamons as the bad guys.
They just had an update in WD so a new book in 2014 isnt out of the way, alot of the range is plastic already but we still need greater deamons in plastic, what better BIG guy to chuck into a starter set than a blood thirster in plastic? plus some seekers and infantry vs Cavalry heavy Brets with some men at arms, foot knights and a sorceress on a horse/pegasus/foot


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> personally i think your reasoning is a little off, an army having received a army book in the previous edition is no basis to exclude it from a starter set, as long as the models included in the starter set are available in the army book all is good, the primary concern when putting together a starter set would be what can they get away with in terms of snap fit models, so what can look amazing but only needs a small number of parts?


Very true... However, having seen the IoB and Dark Vengeance models I now subscribe to the theory that GW's plastics department are in fact wizards and can do anything.




bitsandkits said:


> I would say the most likely are the Brets as they need the most attension and a boost that a starter set can give, and given that they are the good guys i would say either chaos or undead, but i think they will shock us and throw out deamons as the bad guys.


I'd love to see Brets in the next boxset, I mean, I only have 48 Knights - I definitely need more!

I did wonder if Daemons would feature myself. The problem is, they would seem to be unsuitable for the... let us call it 'Little Timmy's Mum' demographic. She might not be so keen to pay £75 for those nasty things.

Also, Harry reckons Daemons are due in the early part of next year, which would seem the wrong moment...

Bretonnia Vs Tomb Kings would be cool and probably very, very marketable. They are both very stylish, easily grokked themes. They could call it Knight of the Living Dead.


Edit - I'd love to see a Prophetess on Pegasus. In fact, last night I tried to order a Glade Guard steed from you to build my own Prophetess on Pegasus (I already have the wings and rider) but you don't have any left.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

I think a new starter set is highly unlikely given that the current set has Skaven and High Elves and was produced with 8th edition out. 

High Elves are rumoured to be in the mix for a new book in the first half of 2013 and Skaven's book was written with 8th edition in the works


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

They will do an Organic/cloth and an Armoured force. Wood Elves and Chaos Warriors imho.


----------



## Tempessst (Sep 9, 2012)

I think Wood Elves V. Beastmen would be fantastic, but i think it seems more likely that it would be Chaos Warriors like Vaz said. GW always seems start an army's astetic revamp with a starter kit, not before it, which excludes Beastmen who have been getting pretty new models lately. Wood elves would be perfect canidates for this. As for little Timmy, if i was a little kid i would love to see gnarly living trees crushing armored evil warriors. It would also give GW the chance to make plastic versions of a few of the Wood Elves metal special units.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

olderplayer said:


> I think a new starter set is highly unlikely given that the current set has Skaven and High Elves and was produced with 8th edition out.
> 
> High Elves are rumoured to be in the mix for a new book in the first half of 2013 and Skaven's book was written with 8th edition in the works


we are talking about the 9th edition starter set.


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

well, i kinda hope that they dont come out with 9th edition next year, I dont want to spend another 75 bucks on a new rulebook. brets and tomb kings would be sweet though, both armies need it.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

2014 at the earliest, with the LotR/hobbit opening up, maybe 2016 at the latest.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

2014 would keep to the established 4 year plan, but as vaz said we have Hobbit to contend with so 2015 is more likely, or 2016 at a stretch seen as the films are now a trilogy so will have more content. 

i have to agree that tomb kings would be a great idea for a starter set, easy to paint and really need the core troops updating, but i also think they are too delicate in terms of models for a box set, but i suppose some fancy armour and more rags and it could work.
i dont see wood elves ever making it into the set, and that army really needs some serious work doing to it to bring it up to the same standard as the other armys in the range.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

So did High Elves . Which they fixed by... not having
any of the core units.

To be fair, Dwarfs and Empire are all the same in appearance; a cannon thrown in seperates it a bit, but they are essentially differently armed versions of the same model. Same with goblins.

High Elves added In all sorts of flavour - platemail greatswords, reaver knight scouts, marines, griffon.

Same with the Skaven.

Only wood elves, dark elves and chaos warriors and daemons have similarly differentiating models.

Wood Elves; Eagle/Stag Lord/Mage, Branchwraith/Treeman/Treeman ancient, Spirit "Swarms" (introduce a new unit like cultists from DV), Glade Guard, Warhawk Riders

Chaos Warriors; Mounted Champion, Knight bodyguard, Marauder Tribes, Chaos Warhounds, some Forsaken models and perhaps a Warshrine, or even some Dragon Ogres to give some monstrous infantry.

Ruleswise; when did GW care about Rules for starter sets? Island of Blood doesnt have a legal army between it so far.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Tempessst said:


> It would also give GW the chance to make plastic versions of a few of the Wood Elves metal special units.


Thing is. The starter set, _any starter set_, is grom GW's point of view definitely not a chance to update models.

D'you really think GW want you to buy starter kits (70+ models for £60) or regiment boxes (10 models for £20-£30).

Case in point: GW made plastic kits for High Elf Phoenix Guard and White Lions. They did NOT release a kit for Swordmasters - since they are in the Island of Blood.

As a general thing - if you're hoping for a model to get a propper multi-part plastic kit, then you should be hoping that model is NOT part of a starter kit.

On the other hand, if you want a ton of a model that looks awesome, but you don't care about limited poses, then you'll be hoping it is in the starter. Have you seen my 56 High Elf Swordmasters?

If, for example, TK were in the 9th ed kit - that'd mean they would be stuck with the current, ghastly skellingtons until the start of 10th edition. No way GW would drop tens of thousands on a new kit which no-one will buy because Starter Kit skellies are 10 for £10 on ebay.

However, those starter kit skellies would no doubt be balls-out awesome looking.



OMNOMNOMIVORE said:


> well, i kinda hope that they dont come out with 9th edition next year, I dont want to spend another 75 bucks on a new rulebook. brets and tomb kings would be sweet though, both armies need it.


I'm guessing 2014, 2015 seems very possible. Eighth seems to be in a good position right now and, since the Hobbit is coming I could fully see GW not rocking the WFB boat.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Azezel said:


> Thing is. The starter set, _any starter set_, is grom GW's point of view definitely not a chance to update models.
> 
> D'you really think GW want you to buy starter kits (70+ models for £60) or regiment boxes (10 models for £20-£30).
> 
> ...


B&K is hoping the complete opposite of the rest of us then


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i would hope to hell that its lizards and dark elves, as i collect both and some "snap-fit" saurus would be really usefull


----------

